# Paint Your Nexus [in progress]



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

With all the hubbub about making your GSM Nexus white, I was really fed up with that brown/gray/gunmetal whatever that was on mine. I had contemplated a paint job for a few weeks, but never pulled the trigger. So, seeing as I had two devices, I figured I'd paint one of the casings; worst case scenario, I just order a new one and go without a dev phone for a bit. So, I began.

Funny thing is, I just unlocked the bootloader on the Nexus I had been taking pictures with, so all the pre-priming work that I did has no photo documentation. What you're gonna see is post primer, so I'll walk you through what I used, and how I did it all.

*PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS IF YOU ARE NOT COMFORTABLE WITH DISASSEMBLING YOUR DEVICE, BEING VERY PATIENT WITH YOUR PAITING, OR SPENDING AT LEAST $50 ON SUPPLIES TO GET EVERYTHING PERFECT. IT IS A VERY METICULOUS PROCESS, THAT REQUIRES THE UTMOST ATTENTION TO DETAIL*










These were my products of choice. I use Valspar aerosols because I have a lot of experience with them. During my first years of undergrad, I worked in the paint department at Lowe's and became pretty accustomed to these products. What you don't see in this image is the sanding work that I did. I did four sanding jobs on the housing as well as the back cover. I sanded with 180 grit until I had a uniform finish, then did it all over again but wet sanded. I repeated this same process for 320 grit paper to get a soft, uniform finish on both pieces.

Before I primed, I made sure that I had a perfectly soft finish on the bezel, each of the curves, and even on the inside. When priming, I did two coats of white, waiting ten minutes between each coat, and allowing it to completely dry over the course of two hours.

On a quick side note, the white looked fabulous on the Nexus casing. I really want to order another one and do a custom white job instead of green.

After that had dried, I began applying my paint. The back cover was easy, as it is all flat, so I just sprayed away, and got what you see below.










While waiting on the back cover to dry, I began my paint job on the actual housing. I taped up the back as to leave the inside white. Then gave it two coats of flat black.



















I'm now waiting on this to dry, but in about 6-8 hours I'll post what I've got and where I'm going!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

That's actually pretty cool in white. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Agreed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

Meeee to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks pretty cool like that green.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see it.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

I had to start over on the back cover. There was a little hair under the sealant after it had dried. -________-

I'll have the main casing done in the morning, and all I'll have to do from there is seal it.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

What would happen if you didnt sand the battery over? I like the ridges. I have been contemplating doing this myself but just ordering another housing in case i mess up the original. If you dont sand, will that mess up the paint, or will it just not apply evenly.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

xkingofgodzx said:


> What would happen if you didnt sand the battery over? I like the ridges. I have been contemplating doing this myself but just ordering another housing in case i mess up the original. If you dont sand, will that mess up the paint, or will it just not apply evenly.


It'll probably chip, the paint that is. I made that mistake when I painted the interior or my first car


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> It'll probably chip, the paint that is. I made that mistake when I painted the interior or my first car


Ah good to know. Still my Nexus would look so BA in white. I wish we had the housing so i could save myself some time. Oh well at least i have a new project now. This will be my first time custom paining my phone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude thats it you've convinced me man. I'm definitely going to do this, I've been wanting to since I got the thing I have just been too afraid to be the Guinea pig. So in the picture with the back taped and the sides white, is it still off of the phone (I am assuming it is, I just can't see the last picture)? You didn't have to cover anything, like the speaker vents? And I assume the volume rocker stays connected to the phone when you take the housing off?

Awesome job man, you can tell even from these photos that you really took your time sanding, which is key if you want it to look good and last. I thought about doing mine flat black too, but I might do the primer and leave it white until it gets too dirty, then take it to black. Man I'm glad somebody finally did this 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just took the plunge with mine today, I will post pics tomorrow when I get everything back together. I went all flat black turned out good. I had to remove the three gold pins, power button, volume rocker, and speaker grill. Its not terribly difficult just take your time. One of those little case opener tools comes in handy.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am definitely making this my next project... Can't wait!


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess we can just make this the Official Painted Nexus Thread!

To answer that question, you *must* sand the back cover. The ridges are sealed, and nothing will stick to them. The reason I am having to redo my cover is because something was sealed under it, and it's a pain, but it has to be done.

Progress wise, the casing is done. I just removed all tape but the one on the camera, and am ready to seal it so the finish can be scratch proof. Redoing the back cover should take about half the day. I could have finished last night, but I got sooooo tired of sanding down the paint.































I absolutely hate having to redo that back cover, but it's nice outside and I'm off for the day. I'll post pics when I'm done!


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Dude thats it you've convinced me man. I'm definitely going to do this, I've been wanting to since I got the thing I have just been too afraid to be the Guinea pig. So in the picture with the back taped and the sides white, is it still off of the phone (I am assuming it is, I just can't see the last picture)? You didn't have to cover anything, like the speaker vents? And I assume the volume rocker stays connected to the phone when you take the housing off?
> 
> Awesome job man, you can tell even from these photos that you really took your time sanding, which is key if you want it to look good and last. I thought about doing mine flat black too, but I might do the primer and leave it white until it gets too dirty, then take it to black. Man I'm glad somebody finally did this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have actually taken both buttons off of the casing, to paint them green. It's pretty easy. They practically just fell off for me. But yes, in every picture, the glass is NOT on the phone. It is just the housing.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

What are you using to seal it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

throwbot said:


> What are you using to seal it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just any old sealer with the specific gloss that you want will do. Or, I think so. You can't really use a poly or spar because it's plastic.










Time to dry. Back cover primed [again], and side 1 of the casing is sealing. The RootzBoat sails!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

umm ya.. thats going to be a mess.. acrylic enamel will either stay gummy or chip off all over good luck with ruining your devices.
If anything try something along the lines of automotive interior DYE.


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

All is done! All I have to do now is seal the back cover, and she's good to go.



Deathshead said:


> umm ya.. thats going to be a mess.. acrylic enamel will either stay gummy or chip off all over good luck with ruining your devices.
> If anything try something along the lines of automotive interior DYE.


I'm aware. I've had problems like that with acrylics before. I painted an Xbox once, and it was a huuuuuuge mess. I'm hoping the sealant does some wonders, but we'll see after a few days of having this Nexus as my daily. It's one I usually dev on, so it doesn't leave the office, but I'll put it on my account for a few weeks to see how it handles wear.

Here is a link to all the pictures: http://s1167.photobucket.com/albums/q627/jwwatts/


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty sweet color combo


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would suggest using an adhesion promoter next time.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

havent seen many threads like this for the nexus, i feel like when i use to have the EVO 4G tonsssss of people were trying this out. im sure if you checked some older threads out, they may have some good tips!


----------



## Watts (Jun 15, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> havent seen many threads like this for the nexus, i feel like when i use to have the EVO 4G tonsssss of people were trying this out. im sure if you checked some older threads out, they may have some good tips!


I miss my Evo. Simply sanding down that back cover made all the difference.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Freaking sweet... I want to do this some time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

already ordered my spare housing just in case i eff up the original, going to start the process!


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Castro.90 said:


> already ordered my spare housing just in case i eff up the original, going to start the process!


Where did you find the housing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

mKiller82 said:


> Where did you find the housing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


cnn.cn has them for like $30. Im sure they are on eBay too.


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

mKiller82 said:


> Where did you find the housing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Found it on eBay, for $10 with shipping included. Only drawback is its from China so it'll take a while.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Castro.90 said:


> Found it on eBay, for $10 with shipping included. Only drawback is its from China so it'll take a while.


I can't seem to find the whole housing for only $10. I'm seeing just the battery cover for $10, or is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Castro.90 (Feb 8, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> I can't seem to find the whole housing for only $10. I'm seeing just the battery cover for $10, or is that what you are referring to?


No, not the battery cover I checked again today because I bought another for more color combo's. if anyone is wanting to buy

http://www.ebay.com/...ME:L:OU:US:1123


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Castro.90 said:


> No, not the battery cover I checked again today because I bought another for more color combo's. if anyone is wanting to buy
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...ME:L:OU:US:1123


Might want to cancel that, its for the GSM nexus....


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah it is and they are built totally different, the sim card is to the left of the camera on the lte one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BlackHoleSlam (Jan 11, 2012)

this is awesome wish their was a way for the cdma version


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

How did this end up. I just ordered a new case for mine and I plan on doing a semi flat red and I also smoothened out my battery cover. Here is a sample of the color I plan to get a little flatter finish

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

OK I finally got my new frame in yesterday and painted and I stalled today works perfect. Color is a bit bright for my liking so I'll probably be switching to a new color soon. This was the cover and that's the extended battery cover.

Sent from my Gnex


----------

